# SM Datu Dieter Knuettel



## Mono (Jun 23, 2007)

Just found out...

Senior Master Datu Dieter Knuettel now has his own personal Homepage.

It can be fount at:

http://www.dieterknuettel.de/

I am sure he would be happy about any comments, critiques, corrections etc.

Enjoy!

Yours,
Philipp "Mono" Wolf

www.modern-arnis.de
www.arnis-darmstadt.de
www.arnis-odenwald.de


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Jun 23, 2007)

Hey Philipp thanks for making us aware of it.


----------



## Dan Anderson (Jun 23, 2007)

Nicely done.

Yours,
Dan Anderson


----------



## Charleston Combat (Sep 23, 2007)

Thanks for the info! We have trained with Datu Dieter before! His Tapi-Tapi is some of the best we have seen! Brad


----------



## bobquinn (Sep 24, 2007)

Always good to see something with Datu Dieter.
Thanks,


----------



## Dieter (Sep 25, 2007)

Hey Brad and Bob,

nice to hear from you.

I hope to see you again sometimes.

Unfortunately you could not make it to the DAV summercamp, that was a blast with 187 participants!

Perhaps in Philippines in July 2008  (21st to 28th) or sometimes again in the US?
I have very good memories of being together with you.

Greetings from Germany


Dieter


----------



## Guro Harold (Sep 25, 2007)

Dieter said:


> Hey Brad and Bob,
> 
> nice to hear from you.
> 
> ...


Hi Dieter,

Could you create a Myspace page if you haven't done so already?

Thanks,

Harold


----------



## graywolf (Sep 25, 2007)

Very nice..I am a big fan of Datu Dieter.His Tapi is top notch..Cordially,Howard


----------



## Dieter (Sep 25, 2007)

Palusut said:


> Hi Dieter,
> 
> Could you create a Myspace page if you haven't done so already?
> 
> ...



Hi Harold,

I am sorry, I have never worked with myspace or really heard about. What is it good for and how does it work?

As soon as there are more information about the July camp in the Philippines (it wil be in Palawan), it will be published on the WFMA website:

http://www.wfma.info


Regards


Dieter


----------



## Guro Harold (Sep 26, 2007)

Dieter said:


> Hi Harold,
> 
> I am sorry, I have never worked with myspace or really heard about. What is it good for and how does it work?
> 
> ...


Hi Dieter,

Myspace and Facebook are "social networking" sites. Myspace is the largest, while Facebook is second. To me, it's another great point of contact, and it's free.

The link to my page on Myspace is in my signature. My page is quite basic. There are others that are more creative.

Several members on MT have myspace pages, I found Bob's the other day. Damag, Inc (may still be a MT member) has networked with thousands of people.

Here is Tuhon Ray's.

Take care,

-Harold


----------



## graywolf (Sep 26, 2007)

Datu Dieter here is a myspace page you might like.It features you.
www.myspace.com/charlestoncombat31 
 Cordially,Howard


----------



## Guro Harold (Sep 26, 2007)

graywolf said:


> Datu Dieter here is a myspace page you might like.It features you.
> www.myspace.com/charlestoncombat31
> Cordially,Howard


Yeah, I was thinking about that one too!


----------

